# When can I dye my hair?



## tillymum

This question has probably been asked a hundred times, but I don't know the right answer so i'll ask it again!

I really need to dye my hair my roots are awful! I dyed it when I ov'd which was 10 wks ago and OMG my hair is a disaster zone!

I'm now 12 wks and hoping it's now 'safe' to dye it. I just want to do a root touch up for now maybe just one of the 10 min jobs! Do you think that would be ok?

What is recommended?

Cheers!


----------



## Dukechick

Hey hun,

I waited until I was 13 weeks. Just wanted to wait till I was out of the 'danger zone'. I was a lot more careful with things during that time than I am now. There really is no proof that dying your hair is good, or bad for your baby, cuz I guess there's really no way to research it. I asked my doctor, and she said she couldn't tell me no. I'm sure there are lots of girls who won't do it, but I do. I don't bleach my hair, I colour it a very dark brown. I do it myself at home, and don't leave it on for too long. I think you're okay to do it, but that's just my opinion!!

xx


----------



## lesleyann

as far as i got told with hair dye if it must be done its better to dye it darker rather than lighter since the stuff thats in dye that makes your hair lighter is stronger than the stuff thats in darker hair dye


----------



## Arcanegirl

I did my hair at 14 weeks and again at 25 weeks. The 25 week one i had blonde done, so peroxide was used, the only probs i had was it burned my scalp. I didnt realise the skin would be more sensitive so be careful with that.

Ive not seen anything conclusive for dying hair so i just continued to do it.


----------



## littlemansmum

I got a nice n easy perfect 10 ten min colour the other day, phoned the helpline to check and sge said something along the lines of after extensive research and testing, there is no evidence that it will cause any harm to baby and is safe to use, but they said must do sensitivity test as you are more likely to be allergic during pregnancy. Am desperate to do mine, last time i went to hairdressers was just as iwas ov'ing and she ''experimented'' with a new technique she had learned, i am now left with bad hair and don't want it to be bad in first pics with baby so am going to dye out the dodgy ramdom streaks, not doing the whole lot lol xxx


----------



## tasha41

I decided to do my hair darker and only do highlights as I heard the bleach for blonde hair sometimes caused burns and reactions in pregnant women - your hormones cause everything to react differently.. after first trimester you're safe to do what you want though I believe.


----------



## amelia222

The only thing I would worry about are the chemical fumes given off, but as long as you open a window I think it'd be fine.


----------



## tatyleann

i waited until the first trimester went... after that i tried to avoid the dying my hair until the baby was born...


----------



## sam*~*louize

I've done mine every 8-10 weeks throughout, nothing to say there is a problem. Hair is pretty much same now as it was pre pregnancy too. Personal choice I think hun


----------



## lozzy21

You can die you hair throughout, the hair dies used nowadays are safe, the only thing is that the die may not take to your hair while pregnant.


----------



## pinkmac85

I didn't die my hair at all until like 2 weeks ago, it NEEDED to be done and by that time baby is all fully developed so I would think after 13-14 weeks you're fine.


----------



## tasha41

Like someone said, the dye might not set right/take to your hair properly (due to hormones etc in pregnancy) so I wouldn't do anything too drastic to it either, I'd stay sorta on the safe side.. like I said I went darker and got some highlights, I use salon shampoo & conditioner for coloured/highlighted hair and my colour is still wonky though.. can't wait to have my old hair back!!


----------



## tillymum

Thanks ladies! 
My hair is dark brown anyway I just want to touch up the roots as my little grey friends are waving at me!
I'll wait to do it next week, good advice though about the sensitivity forgot pregnancy can do that!


----------

